# XBOX 360 vs PS3



## waspman3372 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok I was major bummed out when Easports decided they weren't going to carry the NHL 2010 for the pc so I'm now looking at these 2 viable options. Which system is better and why? I'm hearing the XBOX 360. And what exactly is the different versions of th 360? I see Elite and some have HDMI cable which I would want. The bigger HD is good as well. I see both about the same price I believe. Last question,would you buy one off ebay? I play all the sports titles Hockey,Football,basketball,etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Personally, if I was only could pick one, it would be the PS3.

Gaming wise, they are both pretty equal.  However the PS3 offers so much more.

Blu-Ray Support
Easily cheap upgradable Hard Drive
Better media abilities(This is really just my opinion after using both, the PS3 interface just seems less clunky when dealing with streamed media from my PC.)
Better failure rates
Built-In Wireles
You can use any Bluetooth headset(I use a cheap $5 headset I found on ebay)
Controllers are rechargable right out of the box
Controllers use a standard USB cable to charge

As for an HDMI, I believe all the version of the Xbox currently sold have HDMI.  I know all the PS3 version do.  The only difference is that the Xbox Elite comes with the cable, and you have to buy it when the lower end Xbox and the PS3.  But with cables costing $5, it isn't really a bid deal.

I wouldn't buy one of ebay, I'd buy new.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 5, 2009)

PS3 is way better. No doubt.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2009)

Not another one of these pointless threads! :shadedshu

But TBH, I would say the 360 and buy from new.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2009)

I just want to say not to let "It comes with an HDMI" cable influence your decision in the slightest.  I am sure you know most retailers, Wal-Mart, Circuit City, and every other walk in store over charges for HDMI cables more than any item I have ever seen.

6' HDMI cable + newegg.com = $7 to $18
6' HDMI cable + Wal-mart = $30 to $70 WTF?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 5, 2009)

even though i got both consoles,i would go for PS3,as what newtekie listed it also has region free so if you wanted to say play some japanese game or something you could just buy it and load it onto your ps3 and play it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want to say not to let "It comes with an HDMI" cable influence your decision in the slightest.  I am sure you know most retailers, Wal-Mart, Circuit City, and every other walk in store over charges for HDMI cables more than any item I have ever seen.
> 
> 6' HDMI cable + newegg.com = $7 to $18
> 6' HDMI cable + Wal-mart = $30 to $70 WTF?



TBH they are all the same (as you probably know).  A cheap £3 HDMI cable off ebay will work just aswell as a £50 one.....as long as they are both 1.3b, they will both do the same job because the data they send is digital   I cant believe people still buy expensive ones and think they will get better picture quailty


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2009)

Wal-mart is more of the common folk not knowing how to shop online or are afraid to do it.  I kinda pisses me off.  I know most people on TPU know better, but I like to through it out when the subject comes up for people relatively new here, to help out my fellow Tech addicts.

Thank you for seconding my point.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2009)

You're really just asking for people to start fighting.

But personally, as a person who has had all three of the systems(There all great systems), i would pick PS3. It really depends what games you like.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 5, 2009)

PS3, Why?

2010 3D gaming for all games

Blue ray

Region Free

Free Online Game Play

God of War III and other exclusives which own.

Motion Sensor device or whatever its called

$300 price tag for the new awesome looking PS3 Slim

Folding at Home, help save the world while your not using your PS3

All this and more....

Totally worth it.


----------



## JTP709 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is the most beaten to death topic since the first xbox vs ps2 debate. . .

here's my 2 cents:

both consoles offer great amounts of content, games, and media.  Take a look into what you want to do and go with that, because neither consol is "better" than the other.  Depends on WHO wants WHAT.  For some people who already offered their advice, the PS3 is better for THEM.  For me, the Xbox 360 is the best choice.  In my opinion, it all comes down to the games, price, internet, and blu-ray/HD capability.  

First of all, this is a game console, so what games does each console offer that you would prefer?  While both consoles do offer a lot of the same games, you also have to look into the titles that are only offered on one console or the other.  The only PS3 exclusive that I am personally interested in is Metal Gear Solid 3.  However, I really enjoy many Xbox exclusives such as the Halo series and Gears of War series games. Also, someone metioned a motion camera for the PS3, but I'm sure you haven't seen what Xbox has planned for 2010.  Do yourself a favor and youtube "project natal."

Price is obviously self explanitory.

Next is online capabilities.  I love xbox live, as it is well supported, offers great content (HD movies, netflix, etc) and great online game support.  Netflix and Xbox have also teamed up to allow you to instantly stream HD movies straight to your console, and subscription fees start at like $10 a month.  The few times I've played around with PSOnline I haven't been impressed.  I used to work at Best Buy and a few of my fellow coworkers had both consoles, and all of them agreed that Xbox Live was much better supported than PS Online.  Granted Xbox Live is $50 a year and PS Online is free, the $50 a year is nothing in the grand scheme of things, especailly if you play an MMO with a monthly fee.

Now, if you don't even have an HDTV, don't even bother reading this paragraph. I love blu-ray, and if I had a larger TV I would probably invest in one.  However, that is just it, an investment.  Blu Ray movies cost around $20 to $30 or more, and I personally already have a huge library of DVDs.  Based a a variety of reviews, many claim that the Xbox 360 is the best upconvert DVD player available on the market (I heard a few people say that the PS3 doesn't even offer HD Upconvert, but I can't confirm this).  Basically upconvert takes a standard resolution DVD and fills in all the missing pixels required for the larger 720p to 1080p formats.  I've seen several movies on both blu-ray and upconvert, and while there is a difference, I still do very much enjoy the quality of playing a movie on my xbox 360 on an HDTV.  This also saves me lots of $$$ by not buying my favorite movies all over again on blu-ray, and as a poor college student saving money has become a well acquired skill.

So in conclusion, look at all of the bells and whistles each consol offers, and pay more attention to which on you want.  NEITHER CONSOLE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER!!! It all depends on your wants, needs, and desires. For myself, the Xbox 360 is the perfect choice, because of the exclusive games offered, Xbox Live, and DVD Upconvert quality.  For everyone else its different, so look into what YOU WANT.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 5, 2009)

If you only want to play games then the 360 is the winner depending on what genre of games you play, if you want to watch movies and you have a HD tv then its no contest, ps3 wins by default

and never go to walmart for HDMI cords, they are insanely priced for even crappy cords

I honestly wish I never sold my old ps3, if I knew sony would stop manufacturing the models with the emotion engine in them I would have kept it but now I have to buy another one since alot of good rpg's are now on 360 and alot of really good imports too.


----------



## department76 (Sep 5, 2009)

360 hands down for me.  superior hardware and all those bogus features you'll never use don't make the ps3 worth it, bluray is the only factor to really consider.  the service, support, and software offered for the M$ console is definately better in my opinion and that's what makes spending $300 on a console worth it for those of us that already own much more powerful gaming rigs in the first place.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2009)

KainXS said:


> If you only want to play games then the 360 is the winner depending on what genre of games you play, if you want to watch movies and you have a HD tv then its no contest, ps3 wins by default



That doesn't really make any sense. There has always been the rumor of the 360 having better games, and that started with Halo, and then Gears/Froza added to it. But Halo got worse after the first and anyone I know with a 360 agree's. Gears is def good, and Forza is also good.

But otherwise the difference isn't much in gaming, GT5 will be out soon, and PS3 has other good exclusives, like Motorstorm, infamous, resistance, little big planet, soon god of war, uncharted, and a few others. So 360 has the FPS market I would say a little stronger, but PS3 has a very nice exclusive list.

With the current price drop and smaller 120GB PS3, you just really can't make a mistake with it, also prices on blu-rays are dropping pretty fast, I've picked up numerous ones for $10 here and there.



department76 said:


> 360 hands down for me.  superior hardware and all those bogus features you'll never use don't make the ps3 worth it, bluray is the only factor to really consider.  the service, support, and software offered for the M$ console is definately better in my opinion and that's what makes spending $300 on a console worth it for those of us that already own much more powerful gaming rigs in the first place.



Bogus features? Blu-ray is a great feature, wifi, and bluetooth. I personally use them all, makes life a bit easier. And saves money on a blu-ray player since they all still hover around $200, unless your want to play Halo or Gears, your not missing anything by going with a PS3, just gaining.


----------



## department76 (Sep 5, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Halo got worse after the first and anyone I know with a 360 agree's.



i don't 



1Kurgan1 said:


> prices on blu-rays are dropping pretty fast, I've picked up numerous ones for $10 here and there



maybe on the discs but not on the players.  the chepaest BD players are still almost $300, the ps3 being one of them.

screw sony's monopoly, get a 360 and stream HD content from xbox live as well as netflix.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually from what I heard from Blu-Ray Reviews, the PS3 is the best upconverting DVD player you can buy.  I too cannot say anything of the quality of an 360's up converter, but I am sure it is just as good.  I mean serious a standard Blu-ray or HD DVD player is a some kind of Samsung, Arm, or other small processor designed for image scaling for upcoverting.  A PS3 or Xbox will throw 6 to 8 times more powerful processor for the same goal.  Of course they are going to have the best upcoverting.

Motion sensor = Xbox will get soon

Netflix intergration = Playstation working out details now

Xbox Live = Hands down the best.  It being the best is why you pay for it.  Microsoft was smart enough to spend a lot of money on it and just want a little pay back for building and maintaining.  I honest thing Playstation should charge and upgrade their stuff.

MMO's = If you are banging the MMORPG's, play on your computer.....it helps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2009)

department76 said:


> i don't



I loved the first one, and had many lan partys with it, the other 2, a few lanpartys then just died out. Maps weren't as good imo.





department76 said:


> on the discs but not on the players.  the chepaest BD players are still almost $300, the ps3 being one of them.
> 
> screw sony's monopoly, get a 360 and stream HD content from xbox live as well as netflix.



Yep disc prices are dropping, the PS3 is one of the best Blu-ray players, if not the best, and you get a great console with it. I'm not sure what monopoly Sony has as there are more 360's out there and Microsoft had a monopoly suit on it's hads before 

Also why stream HD when you can own, with those dropping BD prices. It really is a no brainer with the new $299 PS3, even a few co-workers have been eyeballing the PS3 that have 360's.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2009)

It's really depends on your definition of a ''good game'', to some, the entire Halo series was like a god send and get an orgy every time they see master chiefs face on a Doritos bag.(like when a new one launches).

Generally, there very similar, the majority of games coming out are mutiplat, so it really come down to the exclusives in terms of games. Feature wise, the PS3 definitely has a tiny bit more(blu-ray, built in wifi, no fee for online play). But nothing so earth shatteringly different that's theres a clear winner between the two.

Really it depends all on what you want in terms of game and features, then make your decision accordingly.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 5, 2009)

XBox has over a 50% failure rate. PS3 in a landslide. Unless you want to play Halo and haven't yet, there's no reason to even think about it twice.

Cast aside the failure rate and it would be personal choice. Anything that fails 50% of the time doesn't deserve a $300 price tag, and in honesty I'd say it's foolish to buy one.


----------



## department76 (Sep 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> XBox has over a 50% failure rate. PS3 in a landslide. Unless you want to play Halo and haven't yet, there's no reason to even think about it twice.
> 
> Cast aside the failure rate and it would be personal choice. Anything that fails 50% of the time doesn't deserve a $300 price tag, and in honesty I'd say it's foolish to buy one.



there hasn't been and i doubt we'll ever see and ACCURATE statistic claiming that high of failure.  putting accurate and statistic in the same sentence is a joke in and of itself.  there will never be a survey completed showing the population mean of failures, all that bogus listed in these newsarticles about M$'s failure is still only an insignificant sample mean...


"Statistics are like bikinis.  What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital."
"The average human has one breast and one testicle."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Who knows if that failure rate is right, either way, the rate is extremely high on failure rates, that cannot be denied. I know 6 people with 260's and only 1 of them still has his original, oddly enough it's a release model and he plays it a lot, lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I've had four friends buy 360's since it was released and all four of them have come to me to fix their 360's and only half of them got fixed. The other half got pissed and ended up buying PS3's.... 

So yeah.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its not 50%(or at least not anymore)



> Fortunately, SquareTrade found that Xbox 360 quality has improved dramatically since the third quarter of 2008, shortly before the 65nm CPU/GPU "Jasper" model was introduced. Since then, first-year failure rates have plummeted to below the 4 percent the company projected. Looking at 500 units purchased in 2009, SquareTrade found that less than 1 percent had suffered the Red Ring of Death.









Since the 3rd Quarter of 2008, the 360's have gotten better in terms of failure rates, and with the release of ''Jasper'', it have been getting even better.



> Also to its credit, SquareTrade released a timeline for Xbox 360s that failed in their first year. Up until 2007, the 360 "Xenon" and "Zephyr" models were equipped with a 90nm-process CPU and GPU that generated considerable heat--a likely culprit in the still officially unexplained Red Ring of Death failures. Their replacement, called "Falcon," was released in the fourth quarter of 2007 with a cooler 65nm-process CPU and a 90nm GPU, several months after the launch of the Xbox 360 Elite.



Your average 360 purchased in 2009, is definitely less likely to RROD. Yet people still have that same mindset back in '05, '06, '07.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 6, 2009)

department76 said:


> there hasn't been and i doubt we'll ever see and ACCURATE statistic claiming that high of failure.  putting accurate and statistic in the same sentence is a joke in and of itself.  there will never be a survey completed showing the population mean of failures, all that bogus listed in these newsarticles about M$'s failure is still only an insignificant sample mean...
> 
> 
> "Statistics are like bikinis.  What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital."
> "The average human has one breast and one testicle."



Depends what you're gathering statistics on. If your simply counting how often something happens, statistics are quite reliable so long as your not projecting from a sample. From simple observation, I'd estimate a failure rate over that, somewhere around 60%. I rarely encounter people who have a original XBox 360 that never broke. Then factor in multiple repairs for the same customer, and it's pretty horrendous.

Let's take a poll. Who had a 360 that didn't fail? In the last thread about this subject I counted 1 to the many that had at least one fail, and the several that had more than 1 fail. If I were to buy an XBox 360, I'd expect it to fail. And why I'd buy something that I expect to fail I don't know.

But, who has a 360 that was bought and never failed? This would of course be a sample not to be extrapolated to all 360 purchases. Who has had 1 that failed, and how many have failed?


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2009)

Microsoft didn't deny the 54% return problem for 360's. Taking Blue-Ray out of the equation there's only one thing that concerns me with the 360 and that is paying for online play. That being said, if you just want something to game on, and you want to save money, get the Xbox360 Arcade. You want the Blue Ray pay a hundred bucks more and get the PS3 Slim. Either way both units probablly have a shelf life of 2 years max left in them. Also, if you want to play mostly sports titles and like to play other people online get the PS3 as you won't have to pay for an online subscription. If you don't really play online get the cheaper 360 Arcade. Btw, the Arcade version has HDMI.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

99% of statistics are inaccurate. The one percent thats accurate is this one.

Anyway screw both the PMS3 and Xboxfail60 get a real console. The wii.



erocker said:


> Microsoft didn't deny the 54% return problem for 360's. Taking Blue-Ray out of the equation there's only one thing that concerns me with the 360 and that is paying for online play. That being said, if you just want something to game on, and you want to save money, get the Xbox360 Arcade. You want the Blue Ray pay a hundred bucks more and get the PS3 Slim. Either way both units probablly have a shelf life of 2 years max left in them. Also, if you want to play mostly sports titles and like to play other people online get the PS3 as you won't have to pay for an online subscription. If you don't really play online get the cheaper 360 Arcade. Btw, the Arcade version has HDMI.



I say three years.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 99% of statistics are inaccurate. The one percent thats accurate is this one.




What a contradiction! This is a paradox that will takes weeks and weeks of scientific study to solve.

Did you come up with that statistic by your self?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

> Either way both units probablly have a shelf life of 2 years max left in them.



Sony has confirmed a 10 year lifespan for the PS3 and so has Microsoft.

http://kotaku.com/260124/ps3-10-more-years

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6211650.html



> Let's take a poll. Who had a 360 that didn't fail? In the last thread about this subject I counted 1 to the many that had at least one fail, and the several that had more than 1 fail. If I were to buy an XBox 360, I'd expect it to fail. And why I'd buy something that I expect to fail I don't know.



Theres to many factors that play into that, from the year it was bought to what the user did to it(modding and such)/where the user placed it.


----------



## Thez (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have a 360 but I would get that over a Ps system any time. I don't like WII either the games are boring and no challenge.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Who cares about the actual failure rate, all that matters is that the Xbox360 fails a whole hell of a lot more than the PS3.



department76 said:


> 360 hands down for me.  superior hardware and all those bogus features you'll never use don't make the ps3 worth it, bluray is the only factor to really consider.  the service, support, and software offered for the M$ console is definately better in my opinion and that's what makes spending $300 on a console worth it for those of us that already own much more powerful gaming rigs in the first place.



Superior hardware?  The hardware doesn't matter, if you want to talk about hardware, get a PC.  The games matter, not what hardware each has.

And those "bogus" features are very useful and nice, you just don't know because you've never had them available.  The software offered for the 360 doesn't even hold a candle to the PS3.  Can you install Linux on the Xbox?  No.  Can you run folding@home on the Xbox360?  No.(Ironically because the hardware isn't powerful enough to make it worth while). What software are you talking about?  Games?  Sorry, both offer great games, and most of the games worth playing are going to be multi-platform.  The few exclusive go both ways.  Xbox has some amazing ones, and so does the PS3.



department76 said:


> maybe on the discs but not on the players.  the chepaest BD players are still almost $300, the ps3 being one of them.
> 
> screw sony's monopoly, get a 360 and stream HD content from xbox live as well as netflix.



Yeah, hardly.  I was actually just at the store today and saw a Blu-Ray player for $180...and it was a SAMSUNG!  Wheres your monopoly there!  Did you know Blu-Ray wasn't developed by Sony?  How is something developed by a group of companies in conjunction a monopoly?

If you want to talk about a monopoly, why not look at the Xbox360 itself.  You have to buy proprietary overpriced headsets, proprietary overpriced hard drives, proprietary overpriced charging kits...  That is more of a monopoly than Blu-ray...seriously...

And screw paying for HD content in any form, download it for free and stream it to either console.

And no, Xbox Live is not better than the PSN.  It is not worth paying for, even though I do because I have to, again another monopoly...a game developer can't even release an online game unless it uses Xbox Live, they should have the option, the customer should have the option.  Its great though, I get to pay $50 to get pretty much the same content as PSN(all the extra shit I could care less about) and hear 13 year olds cuss non-stop...  The PSN system works wonderfully, you want to know why?  Because it has worked wonderfully for decades...on the PC!

Sorry, I love my Xbox 360, but seriously it isn't as good as the PS3.  It used to be better only because it was cheaper, but even then, by the time you buy all the extra shit(Play n' Charge Kits, wireless adaptor,  to make it functional it wasn't, and the PS3 comes with all that stuff out of the box.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Sony has confirmed a 10 year lifespan for the PS3 and so has Microsoft.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/260124/ps3-10-more-years
> 
> ...



They will support it for 10 years? I doubt it. People will demand better graphics before long. No matter what I already do. "Next-Gen" consoles have dated graphics and generic gameplay. Its also why I love the Wii so much.


----------



## JTP709 (Sep 6, 2009)

gah why did I participate in this thread . . . this is a subject side will ever win, hence why I stayed neutral lol

both sides will have everything from valid to completely bogus factual information, pros and cons for each console, and fanboy opinions.

honestly, sony and microsoft just need to get together and allow MSG4 and Halo games to play against each other online to settle this once and for all


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Theres to many factors that play into that, from the year it was bought to what the user did to it(modding and such)/where the user placed it.



I understand the new ones don't fail as often and yes certain precautions can be taken to prolong it's life. Doesn't particularly make a difference in my book. Microsoft should know how people use their counsels, where they put them, and this should never have been a problem at all. That they made a minor revision 3 years later that somewhat alleviated the problem doesn't redeem the system at all in my eyes.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

according to both sony and M$, there looking more towards 2015 not 2012 like planned, for the next system.

Uh my opinion HONESTLY

since you have a pc that can handle games, i'd go with a PS3, cause any "exclusives" for the 360, are either coming to the pc or are already on the PC, so why get a system you'd inevitably buy the PC counterpart for anyway?

so for the same price (299.99) you can upgrade the hard drive, watch Blu Ray movies, PS3 has a BUTTLOAD of exclusives coming out this year and next year 360 has seriously a small handful.

The main selling point should be that you game on PC and the 360 is basically a PC,and if you have a great gaming machine why buy the lesser version?

EDIT"

I'm sorry i believe solid snake would kill Master Chief. he's just way more B.A


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They will support it for 10 years? I doubt it. People will demand better graphics before long. No matter what I already do. "Next-Gen" consoles have dated graphics and generic gameplay. Its also why I love the Wii so much.



I personally don't think people will "demand" more graphics when it comes to any console fanboys they don't compare the graphics to the PC, they compare it to the competing console, and what can they really "demand" they already own the console all they can do is feed the money for the games and sit down and play it.

Oh and about the "laggy" online play on the PS3, i find this HILARIOUS considering most people saying this actually never played online on a PS3...For most of you who don't know almost all games for the PS3 actually run from a server and NOT a host console, so you experence little to NO lag on most games, AND yea it takes longer to join a game cause it matches your connection and how good you are and matches you evenly, Think Halo 3,

I do love both consoles but love how 360 fanboys can't admit things and most times make this a one sided battle and "discard the extras"

Blu ray support,internall wifi, internal and upgradable hard drive to your hearts desire, you can store your OWN movies and music on the ps3 hard drive you don't need an external, ps3 is a wayyy better Media center than xbox 360, PS3 has a shit ton of exclusives still coming out this year and next, 360 seriously has like 5. 

There is no contest as far as which is the best bang for your 299.99,

Clearly it's the PS3. in terms of everyway, i think both have great games, but PS3 offers more than just "games"


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They will support it for 10 years? I doubt it. People will demand better graphics before long. No matter what I already do. "Next-Gen" consoles have dated graphics and generic gameplay. Its also why I love the Wii so much.



With 360's release of ''Natal'' and Sony's new ''wand'' motion control deice as shown at E3 2009. Also, graphics wise, todays generation of consoles are already capable of fairly photo realistic graphics and are able to run engines such as Cryengine 3(even if its not at its fullest like the PC version.)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

Also forgot to mention, that if you do the math once again for all the "stuff" to compare the systems you still get more bang for your buck for the PS3. NOW this is only comparing feature to feature SO DO NOT SAY 'i don't need wireles, i don't need blu ray" this is a comparison to the features you get in both consoles and how much it would cost each one to match requirements.

360 elite 120gb 299.99 (non upgradable propitiatory) 
Rechargeable battery and cable 19.99
wi-fi adapter (Remember all official stuff) $100, (you can also get 3rd party much cheaper but this is an example)
Hdmi cable, 50 dollars at the store, 5 dollars online
ablity to play blu ray, no...but hd-dvd attachment we wont even include that.
Online play 50 dollars a year.
cost is 

520$

Ps3 same features.
120gb Ps3, 299.99
wifi, already included
rechargeable battery and charging cable..$0.00, it comes included.
HDMI cable, 50 dollars at walmart, or 5 dollars online.
Online game play, 0.0...it's free.
also support for blu ray movies and upscales dvd.
Upgradable hard drive lets say 500gb just for laughs. cost 90.00$ on new egg.

Cost without upgraded hard drive. $350.00
W/ upgrade 439.00$

so for feature to feature. you do the math here, which gives you more bang for your buck...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Also forgot to mention, that if you do the math once again for all the "stuff" to compare the systems you still get more bang for your buck for the PS3. NOW this is only comparing feature to feature SO DO NOT SAY 'i don't need wireles, i don't need blu ray" this is a comparison to the features you get in both consoles and how much it would cost each one to match requirements.
> 
> 360 elite 120gb 299.99 (non upgradable propitiatory)
> Rechargeable battery and cable 19.99
> ...



Keep in mind thats not for all users, i know your comparing features of each system, but really it comes down to want the actual buyer needs, i mean just because it has blu-ray doesn't automatically mean''OMG its a god send for teh gamersz!!''(and actually its doesn't look much different from your standard DVD anyways, it does have more disk space tho.)

Really the main and only component of the 360 that makes it cost more is Xbox Live. But keep in mind Xbox live alone has tons of features on there, which to many easily justifies the price.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

dvd vs blu ray there is a huge difference my friend, you can't compare pictures online cause most times they get compressed.

If we're comparing just gaming there basically Evenly matched and i stated all the extras for the bang for the buck? if it cost the same why not get the extra features?

especially exclusive. look at the 360 exclusives coming out vs PS3. 

both are great for gaming but if once again and this is JUST for the OP, if you had a good pc, than i'd get a PS3 cause the exclusives are only for PS3, and you can't get the same game for the PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> dvd vs blu ray there is a huge difference my friend, you can't compare pictures online cause most times they get compressed.
> 
> If we're comparing just gaming there basically Evenly matched and i stated all the extras for the bang for the buck? if it cost the same why not get the extra features?
> 
> ...



Well i have had a PS3, and have watched a Blu-ray movie on it (300), i couldn't see any big difference in quality versus DVD.(it could of been because i have a SDTV)

In terms of exclusives, there are lot of good games coming out that aren't on PC, but are on 360(crackdown 2, Forza 2, Halo odst, GTAIV DLC..etc), but i do agree with the fact that most of the 360's games you are able to find on PC to (360 has been like that since it launched)


----------



## douglatins (Sep 6, 2009)

If you dont have the need to have a gamimg PC just freaking buy both and be done. Hell a i7 + a GTX295 gets you both systems


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah you wouldn't see a difference in quality for sdtv, ad they both run 480i at that point.

i am not disagreeing with you at all about the 360, i have over 60 games for it, i love it, but at this point with the price drop of the ps3, what you pay for it, is well worth it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn.  Everyone was right, this did start a fight.  I am going to call the round.  Everyone back to your corners, get some rest, soak up some more facts and "facts".  Then come out swinging.


----------



## JTP709 (Sep 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Well i have had a PS3, and have watched a Blu-ray movie on it (300), i couldn't see any big difference in quality versus DVD.(it could of been because i have a SDTV)



of coarse you wont notice much of a difference.  watch the same movie on a dvd upconverted and blu-ray on an actual hdtv and youll see quite a bit of difference.

now, keep in mind some movies look better on blu rays than others.  black hawk down in my opinion is crap on blu-ray, even some older movies.  this all depends on how well the studio kept the master film and/or how well its been digitally restored.  all movies filmed for theaters are technically in a super hi resolution much higher than that of 1080p because they movies have to look good on a movie theater screen.  noone would go to the movies if all movies in a theater were in 480i, or even 1080p.  This is how old movies can be put onto blu ray.

But now im rambling off topic, basically most blu ray movies will look much better than their dvd counterpart IF you have an HDTV.  It isnt fair at all to compare the two on an SDTV where both bluray and dvd will run at the same resolution.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 6, 2009)

any video over 704×480/720×486 is pointless on a ntsc sdtv

so watching a bluray/hd-dvd on a sdtv will look the same as a dvd


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ya know both joinmeindeath417 and CDude55 think current generation consoles are going to last. Well they may because they are "cheaper" than a PC. However when DX11 games made for the PC only start appearing you'll see people wondering why their console can't render it. Ive been a gamer for close to 30 years. Started playing when I was 2 years old and one thing thats always happen is the console market falls behind the PC. When that happens you start to lose retail and a new console is born. The only way they have ever countered this is via price cut. Sound familiar? Yeah I say 2 maybe 3 years tops and thats only if the Wii stays with its current version. If Nintendo goes crazy and paper releases a Wii 2 before that you'll see a rapid development cycle from both Sony and MS.

There are just to many factors against the "Next Gen" consoles right now for them to last. The days of the NES are over.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

There has been rumors of the "Wii HD", i do own a wii (again for the 3rd time). i enjoy it with friends and playing emulators of sega,nes,snes,etc. on it.

I just think that the companies that make consoles control what people want and expect, most times someone who completely disreguards pc's will buy a console and be "fine" with the lack of detail vs the pc?

look at playstation,n64,ps2, all of them, they were always the underdog compare to pc's did that stop anything for there terms? no they still sold well because honestly (and this is my line of buisness as a computer tech). customers don't even know how to get rid of spyware much less install a Graphics card. So to them, yeah they get jealous but than at the end of the day they say we'll the ps3 and 360 are fine graphics because i don't want and can't afford a high end pc.

I do think that the consoles will last until at least 2013, i am not the only one that thinks that, honestly i think the fact that the pc can push the graphics it can, is what really seperates the consoles from the pc, yeah it's always been that way, great graphics on the pc, decent on the consoles. that's how it always has been.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2009)

I own all 3 current consoles. After having had all 3, if I was forced to get rid of 2, and only keep one, I would keep the ps3, for pretty much all the reasons newtekie mentioned in his first post, PLUS online game play is free. You have to pay to play the 360 online. Screw that.



CDdude55 said:


> Theres to many factors that play into that, from the year it was bought to what the user did to it(modding and such)/where the user placed it.


Where the user placed it shouldn't be an issue. It should just work, whether they put it in a cabinet or not. If it dies from being in a cabinet, it wasn't design properly to begin with. And modded consoles don't play into the statistics. The statistics are based on warranty returns. Modded consoles have no warranty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> There has been rumors of the "Wii HD", i do own a wii (again for the 3rd time). i enjoy it with friends and playing emulators of sega,nes,snes,etc. on it.
> 
> I just think that the companies that make consoles control what people want and expect, most times someone who completely disreguards pc's will buy a console and be "fine" with the lack of detail vs the pc?
> 
> ...


 Thats the thing. You don't need a high end PC to get better graphics than a console. Not even one console on the market can render AA. As for what people want I suspect they want motion control and a good gameplay. Why? Because the Wii out sold both competing platforms combined! People who care about graphics buy a 360 or PS3. Don't try and tell me otherwise because if not they would own a Wii. Eye candy is their only strong point and like an aging wife they are already losing their looks.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think most people bought the wii as a "mantel piece" i know tons of people old and young who don't even touch it,and when they do its for a short period of time, this was done in a study by game informer. It sits there and collects dust, i prefer using the remote as an NES controller vs the motion sensor. The Gems for me on the wii are, Mario Kart,MadWorld,House of the dead O.K, Super Smash Bro's Brawl, and Re4.thats really the only games i like and play on it but i use it mainly for emulation cause it's a great emulation machine.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I think most people bought the wii as a "mantel piece" i know tons of people old and young who don't even touch it,and when they do its for a short period of time, this was done in a study by game informer. It sits there and collects dust, i prefer using the remote as an NES controller vs the motion sensor. The Gems for me on the wii are, Mario Kart,MadWorld,House of the dead O.K, Super Smash Bro's Brawl, and Re4.thats really the only games i like and play on it but i use it mainly for emulation cause it's a great emulation machine.



I like it for Mario Kart, Excite Truck and emulators. My kids use it for Rock Band and Guitar Hero. That about covers it tho. lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I think most people bought the wii as a "mantel piece" i know tons of people old and young who don't even touch it,and when they do its for a short period of time, this was done in a study by game informer. It sits there and collects dust, i prefer using the remote as an NES controller vs the motion sensor. The Gems for me on the wii are, Mario Kart,MadWorld,House of the dead O.K, Super Smash Bro's Brawl, and Re4.thats really the only games i like and play on it but i use it mainly for emulation cause it's a great emulation machine.



Well then most people bought the PS3 for a blue-ray player and the 360 because they love Halo marketing then. 

Studies by a game magazine thats sponsored by advertisements mean nothing to me. I have two young daughters. All of their friends ether have a Wii or want a Wii. Never heard a 4 year old scream they want a PS3 and my father who's a 60+ year old ex drill sergeant out of Vietnam loves the damn thing. These two things show me a lot more than a gaming rag.



Wile E said:


> I like it for Mario Kart, Excite Truck and emulators. My kids use it for Rock Band and Guitar Hero. That about covers it tho. lol.



You gotta get the Metroid Trilogy. Three games for the price of one and man they are AWESOME!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

so between un-bias and bias what do you rate what you say than? because if you don't go by information provided in studies by magazines or websites or any type of "statistic" site than you clearly go solely on opinion?

I mean it's cool to think that because your family likes it and the 4 year old's do also means its a great system, but at the same standpoint i can say the same about the 360 and ps3? Also, yes i will admit part of me buying a PS3 was mainly blu-ray but after getting it i thought why not get some exclusives and now i like it as a console.

I do have a couple questions about the "outselling".

Do you think it could be cause the wii was only 250$ and was labled a "next gen" console at launch? So consumers thought they were getting "better graphics than last gen". I have all 3 so it's really not about Eyecandy, actually it's about what matters the games. and concidering the wii averages about a 5-6 out of 10 for most game reviews (mainly cause its like 80% mini game's) but only the gems actually score higher than a 7. Nintendo admitted that when they made the wii they were aiming at the "casual" gaming market, young kids and older adults, the middle ground is for people who want a 360 or ps3, so i agree there, but the best way i can put it is playing Call of Duty :WAW on the 360 vs the Wii, is really like night and day. In the end its the same saying for any debate like this "to each there own"

But yea, i tend to go by website statistics because well that's what people trust. Like the 54% failure rate 360 article, everyone saying "that's bullshit" but when microshaft was confronted about it they just reiterated the fact that they have a 3 year warranty for that reason, and nothing on whether  or not the statistics were right or wrong.

EDIT: and when i say "that's what people trust" i mean because whenever you point out a article they always want proof with links.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so between un-bias and bias what do you rate what you say than? because if you don't go by information provided in studies by magazines or websites or any type of "statistic" site than you clearly go solely on opinion?
> 
> I mean it's cool to think that because your family likes it and the 4 year old's do also means its a great system, but at the same standpoint i can say the same about the 360 and ps3? Also, yes i will admit part of me buying a PS3 was mainly blu-ray but after getting it i thought why not get some exclusives and now i like it as a console.
> 
> ...



I'm about as un-bias towards console makers as you can get. I treat them like politicians. They all make claims that they can never backup. They always have. Its one of the main reasons I jumped to PCs after years of owning consoles. Lets just say I hate them all equally.

I think the Wii sold for a few reasons. 

1. Its Nintendo. Trusted name for over 20+ years and a Japan hometown hero. 

2. It truly is "Next-Gen". Far more than the 360 and PS3. Why? Because it did something the other two never even thought of. Want proof? Ask yourself why the 360 ripped off the "Mii"s and why Sony is working on a motion controller. You don't need pretty graphics to be next generation. You have to bring something new to the table.

3. Word of mouth. Nintendo hardly marketed the Wii. People bought it because they found it fun and told other people about it. Say what you will about the system and post whatever studies you want but the sale numbers don't lie. Nintendo hit a sweet spot with the Wii and the next "Next Gen" you see from MS and Sony will be rip-offs. Mark my words.

Moving on I feel word of mouth is far more reliable than anything sponsored. Forums, friends, co-workers. I mean do you think Nintendo Power can be unbiased?  
When I want mindless fun I crank up my Wii (get your mind out of the gutter) but when I want to get serious I go PC. Why? Because the PC is everything the 360 and PS3 want to be and the Wii is everything they should be. Does my opinion make more sense now?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

i Do agree on a few point's especially the motion sensor stuff, i do give that to you, nintendo ran home with it, and it was a selling point, i think sony and microsoft shouldn't make a copy of what the wii can do they concider it "better" 

I think it is broken down into 3 catigories

Nintendo is in its own category as at this point it has not "competition" in it's eyes its going for the exact opposite market of 360 and ps3, like it was said the wii was aimed towards casual gamers, young and older audiences. The 360 and ps3 are the hardcore console gamers nab. 

Sony and Microsoft are the hardcore console gamer that plays games a lot and plays online more than offline.

and PC gamers

I think that the wii is great for a few things, parties, friends, and old school gaming, 

i think the 360 and ps3 are good for hardcore gaming and playing online

i think the pc is good for people who like eye candy and customizable options.

I USE to be a pc gamer i stopped, i did what you did but opposite cause when "eye candy" and the keyboard and mouse stuff was just bleh to me i turned to consoles, after getting use to the controller im good at it, but i was always better with a mouse and keyboard.

and honestly for 300 dollars the graphics the system's puts out and with blu ray etc, its a pretty good bargain.

you have made your point's vaild but i still think most of them are bias, you say you don't go by statistics but your going by sale numbers which is statistics, look at game sale statistics the only games that really sell well on the wii are, well Nintendo games.
By bias i mean that your basing any factual information on one thing, number of console sales, which anyone will tell you is only a small portion of what counts. you're basically saying the wii is the only next gen console cause of motion controllers but graphics shouldn't matter because it's nothing new just shiner, which is a valid point of an opinion but statistically i don't think that would matter. At wii's price point it was going to sell like hot cakes and it did just that, so i commend Nintendo for that, but would i like to see some stellar games with the motion control sure. so here's to the Wii HD.

i guess its more so cause im not into the motion control thing and think that if your going to snow board go and do it, if your going to play tennis fuckin do it, and if your going to jog just go outside and do it. To me there is a fine line between videogames and reality, and putting this whole spin on using your body as a controller and crap is pushing it in my eyes. But from what you stated i guess if you look at it that way your right. i just look at it as a gamecube with motion controls.

One thing that Nintendo did great that was funny now that you look at it, as "versitiale" as its controller(s) is/are, you have to spend indivitual money to get the full features out of them, you dish out an easy 90 dollars for a controller now (remote, 40$,Nun chuck, 20$,and the "new" motion sensor thing is another 30 dollars.) and that's not including the classic controller which is awesome by the way. 

so anyway back on topic, if you HAD TO CHOOSE one console be it the 360 or the PS3, go for the ps3 hands down better bang for your buck, 

i'd still wait until the game comes out to see the reviews before shelling out 300 dollars for one game 


i am playing Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, man this game was one of my favorites back in the day.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know both joinmeindeath417 and CDude55 think current generation consoles are going to last. Well they may because they are "cheaper" than a PC. However when DX11 games made for the PC only start appearing you'll see people wondering why their console can't render it. Ive been a gamer for close to 30 years. Started playing when I was 2 years old and one thing thats always happen is the console market falls behind the PC. When that happens you start to lose retail and a new console is born. The only way they have ever countered this is via price cut. Sound familiar? Yeah I say 2 maybe 3 years tops and thats only if the Wii stays with its current version. If Nintendo goes crazy and paper releases a Wii 2 before that you'll see a rapid development cycle from both Sony and MS.
> 
> There are just to many factors against the "Next Gen" consoles right now for them to last. The days of the NES are over.



With the announcement of the 10 year life cycles and the things like ''Natal'' and sonys motion control and the newly released Slim model, its highly unlikely and new system will be announced any time soon. Theres to many things on there current plate that needs to get done. I seriously don't think they seen DX11 as a threat, as i said before, todays generation of systems already look fantastic. It would be pointless to dismiss this generation of consoles over a new DX release.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Where the user placed it shouldn't be an issue. It should just work, whether they put it in a cabinet or not. If it dies from being in a cabinet, it wasn't design properly to begin with. And modded consoles don't play into the statistics. The statistics are based on warranty returns. Modded consoles have no warranty.



As the hardware in the system gets better and better,  you need to think of things like that. If the console ex-spells alot of hot air, its common sense to give it space.(this isn't the days of the N64 and NES anymore, these new systems push out alot of heat and need to intake cool air)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> As the hardware in the system gets better and better,  you need to think of things like that. If the console ex-spells alot of hot air, its common sense to give it space.(this isn't the days of the N64 and NES anymore, these new systems push out alot of heat and need to intake cool air)



exactly, and because of the way the 360 was designed it fails horribly in that category, that's like asking someone who has both systems that had a 360 RRoD, for instance i have both, and at one time they were BOTH in a cabinet and i had my 360 RRoD, and my PS3 is still alive and well? does it make a difference? no because sony designed the console in a good way, and Microshaft did not, i'll tell you one thing i love my 360 and i love my library of games, but if this one dies (its a jasper core) im done with M$ all together. I am not getting a 5th xbox 360, that would basically mean a new one every year...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2. It truly is "Next-Gen". Far more than the 360 and PS3. Why? Because it did something the other two never even thought of. Want proof? Ask yourself why the 360 ripped off the "Mii"s and why Sony is working on a motion controller. You don't need pretty graphics to be next generation. You have to bring something new to the table.



A motion controller is not a "next gen" thing. The PS3 maybe working on something more, but their controller since launch have had the option to allow you to tilt in a lot of games vs using joysticks/dpad. They would be just taking it a step farther, and personally I hope it doesn't go there. Most people I know game to relax, if I want excersize I'll go out and do it. If I have to start actually working out to play games, I most likely will stop playing them.



TheMailMan78 said:


> 3. Word of mouth. Nintendo hardly marketed the Wii. People bought it because they found it fun and told other people about it. Say what you will about the system and post whatever studies you want but the sale numbers don't lie. Nintendo hit a sweet spot with the Wii and the next "Next Gen" you see from MS and Sony will be rip-offs. Mark my words.



I do feel Nintendo did do a good job by using little marketing and selling a lot of consoles. But most of the people I know who bought one bought them for their kids. And you don't need to do a ton of marketing when your price is $150 - $200 lower and you pretty much claim it as the casual family console. I think it's awesome they went for something different, but it isn't a big surprise they sold a lot. And they also make it seem worse than it is. They still seem to only ship like 3 consoles to each store at a time. So when you go there they told you they are all sold out and you think "damn these are selling like hotcakes", when in reality they just ship so few of numbers to make it seem that way.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Moving on I feel word of mouth is far more reliable than anything sponsored. Forums, friends, co-workers. I mean do you think Nintendo Power can be unbiased?



I do agree, word of mouth is a very good thing to go off. And in this case it is right, for people who are not gamers. Thats who the Wii is targeted at. It has an easy to use fun controller, these people never sat down to game because it was too complicating or too violent. These people don't care about sitting down to relax like me or others here as they relax in other methods. So these become excersize equipment, or mild entertainment. So when you hear from children or your dad, these just aren't gamers, and Nintendo did a great job going for that market, Sony and Microsoft didn't so it's no surprise you can't talk to your dad about PS#, 360, or even a PC game.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 6, 2009)

well if it has the same old crappy xclamps and its a jasper then it might still fail,

if microsoft made the disk drive a little longer so that the out of the 4 bases for the drive one of them was not directly ontop of the gpu heatsink, then alot of the rrods we have today could have been avoided, with mine, thats what I figured out was causing it to overheat, the disc drive vibrates and the xclamps get loose and while standing up it would cause the heatsink to tip and not contact the gpu anymore and the 360 shows purple and fails.

whose fault its that, I don't think its mine do you, theres no dust no nothing in it, I blame microsoft being greedy and not spending like an extra dollar for some better xclamps for most of this rroding and people being stupid for a little too because some RROD are just the psu not in all the way, but mine is xclamp modded now.

ps3's also die, I know people who have had the death light on ps3 too though, but with the ps3 its isolated because it has a decent design at least, so I got to agree with ya there joinmeindeath


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly though about the PSU being the cause of RRoD, it's never been for me it's always been the "solder".

and about "playing games with your body etc."

NEWS FLASH for those who don't know

i was playing baseball with out a controller on a console long before the wii came out.

it was the eyetoy for PS2, so technically sony started it, and Nintendo ran with it.

Microsoft is just doing what they always did best take other peoples ideas and make it there own, they have done that since bill gates created Microsoft, it'll never stop


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> it was the eyetoy for PS2, so technically sony started it, and Nintendo ran with it.



Ever heard of the PowerGlove?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

yea, do we concider that with the fact that it worked like 2% of the time? but your right i guess nitendo failed with it first.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a subject that has no winners and no right or wrong answer.  A bit like saying, whos best, Intel or AMD....all it does is start a war 

I honestly think as far as games consoles go, both are great systems.  I personally prefer the 360, but it doesnt mean I wont be loving my PS3 when I get it this week 

I think it comes down to the 'exclusive' titles on each console.  MS have Halo & GoW etc, whereas Sony has Resistance & Killzone 2 etc.....its been said before, but in an ideal world, you would own both.

Maybe instead of buying 1 console new, the TS could find both consoles 2nd hand


----------



## DaveK (Sep 6, 2009)

In my opinion, if you just want Blu-ray fuck the PS3 and get a cheaper stand-alone player for 2/3 the price. If you want to play games, get a 360. More people to play online, more of your friends probably have one, pretty much the same games except a few exclusives, it gets exclusive DLC or timed exclusive DLC. Graphics don't make a game so don't listen to the "But PS3 has better GFX"

360 failing is not really a reason to not get one, shops exchange it there and then if it's under their 1 year warranty and MS do it the following 2 years.

Anyone I know who has a console has the 360, if they have both their PS3 is their second choice and play it the least.

As for buying off eBay, don't. Just buy it new.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Ever heard of the PowerGlove?



Ya beat me to the punch


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> "But PS3 has better GFX"



Yeah, that is a bit of a 'myth' because those of use that know a bit about graphics cards know that out of the 2 cards each consoles GPU is based on, the 360 is better, not by much, but still better


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, that is a bit of a 'myth' because those of use that know a bit about graphics cards know that out of the 2 cards each consoles GPU is based on, the 360 is better, not by much, but still better



Yeah a watered down 2900


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> In my opinion, if you just want Blu-ray fuck the PS3 and get a cheaper stand-alone player for 2/3 the price. If you want to play games, get a 360. More people to play online, more of your friends probably have one, pretty much the same games except a few exclusives, it gets exclusive DLC or timed exclusive DLC. Graphics don't make a game so don't listen to the "But PS3 has better GFX"
> 
> 360 failing is not really a reason to not get one, shops exchange it there and then if it's under their 1 year warranty and MS do it the following 2 years.
> 
> ...



Wow if you could sound anymore like a fanboy hahaha 

Sooooo get a 360 because you have more friends with it? what if he has no friends that play console games? so spend MORE money on getting a 360 and stand alone blu ray player and if its 2/3rd the cost it's probably a shitty player. ?

and um? what store lets you take it back with in a years time id love to know UNLESS your talking about buying an EXTENDED warranty (more money) for a extra year

MOST places only allow 30 days to 90 days to exchange it without warranty and the only store that does 90 that i know is walmart.

what you just said is what ever 360 fanboy says 

"get a 360 cause xbox live is better"

but it also cost more money, so yeah listen to DaveK get a 360 cause it'll cost you more money in the long run...seriously :shadedshu

Once again, this guy is a pc gamer. HE probably only wants this system for that ONE game, but considering that the exclusives that the 360 have are not always "exclusive" cause some of the games come out on PC also, which he'd probably get the PC counter part,

Go with the PS3 man, for the same price you just get more, blu ray, built in wireless, better media server, a lot more actual exclusives, upgradeable hard drive.

At this point its just me repeating myself and anyone else who's said it. 

Get a 360 if you do not game on a pc because chances are if the game is really worth anything Microsoft will release it on the PC to make more money.

EDIT: to simplify what i am saying,

If the OP want's a console just for NHL 2010, than i'd go with the ps3, for the same price you get the same features and more?
Unless you want the 199.99 arcade console, which i think is not worth it. but hey thats just me


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya beat me to the punch
> 
> http://blog.redbutton.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/powerglove.jpg



This statement is true because you have to be a rocket scientist to get the damn thing to work right.






oh man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> One thing that Nintendo did great that was funny now that you look at it, as "versitiale" as its controller(s) is/are, you have to spend indivitual money to get the full features out of them, you dish out an easy 90 dollars for a controller now (remote, 40$,Nun chuck, 20$,and the "new" motion sensor thing is another 30 dollars.) and that's not including the classic controller which is awesome by the way.


 Nevermind the fact you can get another Wii game with the controller for the same price as a 360 controller by itself. Or the fact for every 5 Wii games you buy the money you save gets you another Wii game for free. 49.95 vs 59.95 for games is the base of that argument.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> so anyway back on topic, if you HAD TO CHOOSE one console be it the 360 or the PS3, go for the ps3 hands down better bang for your buck,
> 
> i'd still wait until the game comes out to see the reviews before shelling out 300 dollars for one game
> 
> ...


 NOW the PS3 is the best bang for the buck. Before it was just an over priced underpowered computer. Drop it another 50 and Ill buy one.....maybe. FYI Marvel Super Heros was FAR better than Marvel Vs. Capcom. Anyway I'm jealous of you on that one


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a watered down 2900



Yep and the PS3's GPU is like a 7900GT


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 6, 2009)

yes i'd agree 3 weeks ago if he was just getting it to play one game than i'd say the 360 because it's not worth 400 dollars for a console to play one game, but now that they are the same price it'd be worth it.

And about the controller, yea if you buy Wii Play you get a controller with it, but i still don't think thats worth it especially the fact that wii sports is way better than wii play, i do like that the zapper came with a game, see thats cool because your paying that extra 20 dollars for the attachment and they gave you a zelda game, granted it was like a OMG awesome game it was still free with the zapper. 

Still with a basic 90 dollar price tag for a "full featured controller" i think that was a smart move on Nintendo, aggrivating but smart, i mean i wont lie i bought 4 wii remotes and 4 nunchucks and 2 classic controllers but that's cause well it made sense you need them to all to have the most fun out of the wii.

You can get a used ps3 for 229.99 (40gb) at gamestop 

yeah i like Marvel Super Heros, but considering i just picked up Marvel Vs Capcom 2 for ps3, widescreen support and 1080p it felt like i was playing my dreamcast again :*(


----------



## KainXS (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a watered down 2900



not really, its more like the beta version to the entire HD2K series but spec wise its not close to a HD2900

it more like a X1950 rigged to be unified with less rops

ps3's gpu is more similar to the 7800 in performance i guess


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> In my opinion, if you just want Blu-ray fuck the PS3 and get a cheaper stand-alone player for 2/3 the price. If you want to play games, get a 360. More people to play online, more of your friends probably have one, pretty much the same games except a few exclusives, it gets exclusive DLC or timed exclusive DLC. Graphics don't make a game so don't listen to the "But PS3 has better GFX"
> 
> 360 failing is not really a reason to not get one, shops exchange it there and then if it's under their 1 year warranty and MS do it the following 2 years.
> 
> ...



He obviously doesn't want a PS3 just for the Blu-Ray player, so paying 2/3 the price for one would make no sense when he could pay 1/3 more and get a great gaming console. I do agree that getting what your friends play online with is a decision helper, but wouldn't assume that he knows more 360 people, I personally know mostly people with PS3's only, and 2 that got their 360 first, but now have a PS3. Although only 2 of us PS3 owners (the ones who bought PS3 first) have a 360.



TheMailMan78 said:


> NOW the PS3 is the best bang for the buck. Before it was just an over priced underpowered computer. Drop it another 50 and Ill buy one.....maybe. FYI Marvel Super Heros was FAR better than Marvel Vs. Capcom. Anyway I'm jealous of you on that one



Marvel Superheroes fighting game was awesome, didn't think anyone else would know of that. I can't stand all these Capcom mash ups as I don't see why the super heroes don't just flatten everyone.
Also agree, prices are low now, get something new, screw used.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2009)

DaveK said:


> In my opinion, if you just want Blu-ray fuck the PS3 and get a cheaper stand-alone player for 2/3 the price. If you want to play games, get a 360. More people to play online, more of your friends probably have one, pretty much the same games except a few exclusives, it gets exclusive DLC or timed exclusive DLC. Graphics don't make a game so don't listen to the "But PS3 has better GFX"
> 
> 360 failing is not really a reason to not get one, shops exchange it there and then if it's under their 1 year warranty and MS do it the following 2 years.
> 
> ...


ANd you have to pay to play online, and 360's online isn't any better than ps3 anymore. ps3 gets trophies and advanced chat features as well.

And yes, the failure rate is a perfect reason not to buy one. Would you buy a car that you knew had a nasty failure rate? No you wouldn't, even if it has a warranty. Why is that? It's called downtime.

And my experience is the opposite. Everyone I know that owns both gradually plays the 260 less and less.

I own all three, and I would choose the ps3 if I could only have one. It does everything the 360 does and more. And if you add all the features the ps3 comes with out of the bow, like wifi, rechargable wireless controllers, and now 120GB hard drive (with available user upgrades that aren't proprietary), you don't really save much by going with 360, not to mention you don't get BD playback.


And why are we arguing about Wii anyway? It's not even an option in this topic. lol.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2009)

I own all three as well.. I only use my PS3 and my PC for gaming.. I only used my 360 for halo 3 and gears but those games got old fast for me unfortunately . 

They are both equal in exclusives and gaming imo. But seriously the only thing i use from my xbox now is the controller for my pc lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> ANd you have to pay to play online, and 360's online isn't any better than ps3 anymore. ps3 gets trophies and advanced chat features as well.
> 
> And yes, the failure rate is a perfect reason not to buy one. Would you buy a car that you knew had a nasty failure rate? No you wouldn't, even if it has a warranty. Why is that? It's called downtime.
> 
> ...



I do agree PS3 online features have come a long ways, they got a bit more maturing to do. Like being able to chat with others that aren't in your game. But for a free network, they are getting very close to matching what Microsoft offers for a nominal fee. 

Before the price drop when people would say they were going to pick up a 360 it was hard to argue. The difference was too drastic, but with the new slim model priced so competitively, there just is no arguing anymore. PS3 is the console that you get what you pay for now.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

i also want to point out that the people on PSN (playstation network) are far more mature than 360, you know how many kids say there gonna tea bag your mom. on PSN people actually communicate with me and we do good, i think the more mature audience buy a PS3, and the 360 is bought for anyone and everyone. i play Call of duty on the 360, and i mute at least 2-3 people every time. on PSN i actually communicate and listen to what there saying cause there over 9


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i also want to point out that the people on PSN (playstation network) are far more mature than 360, you know how many kids say there gonna tea bag your mom. on PSN people actually communicate with me and we do good, i think the more mature audience buy a PS3, and the 360 is bought for anyone and everyone. i play Call of duty on the 360, and i mute at least 2-3 people every time. on PSN i actually communicate and listen to what there saying cause there over 9



LOL, thats just ridiculous m8 and you know it!  Its like saying "no children own PS3's".  The 360 is the cheaper (well it was for a long time) and most popular console out of the 2 so of course parents are more inclined to get one for their kids.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the funny thing i'm not joking, and i said it was more mature not that ONLY adults owned it, dude, i'm not going by anything more than my opinion here, as i play call of duty a lot on my 360, and when i play killzone 2 or metal gear online, i hardly ever hear anyone bitching and complaining about shit and saying there gonna tea bag my mom etc.

Halo was every little boys dream shit my brother was playing it at 9. and he was one of those shit talking 13 year olds on halo 2.

i honestly don't see kids getting into killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4 at all compared to halo and gears of war, story wise,gameplay wise,look wise,.. its like night and day.

This is what im saying it's always an excuse or a reason like you said "it was the cheaper console so parents were inclined to getting it for there kid. I more so think it was because the 360 is definitely more of a "lighter" console in terms of vision, look at the god damn dash board man its lime green for god sakes, and everything is all bubbly and smiley, yeah reallllll adult theme going on, and no don't say you can buy themes cause either way it is still bubbly. i am simply doing the same as Themailman did, he stated things about the Wii that made him think it was a better console, based on what he has experienced, and so am i, i haven't played my 360 in like a week because last i remember i was getting bitched out by a 10 year old and im 23? what am i suppose to do, tell him im going to tea bag his mom instead....yea...no...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> That's the funny thing i'm not joking, and i said it was more mature not that ONLY adults owned it, dude, i'm not going by anything more than my opinion here, as i play call of duty a lot on my 360, and when i play killzone 2 or metal gear online, i hardly ever hear anyone bitching and complaining about shit and saying there gonna tea bag my mom etc.
> 
> Halo was every little boys dream shit my brother was playing it at 9. and he was one of those shit talking 13 year olds on halo 2.
> 
> i honestly don't see kids getting into killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4 at all compared to halo and gears of war, story wise its like night and day.



I do agree with the Halo stuff, but you shouldn't dismiss the entire system as a ''kid'' console because some 10 year olds play Halo (Considering Halo and Call of Duty are some of the most mainstream games to come out).


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

oh i don't at all i'm using halo as one of the "gems' that sold the 360 long before Call of duty 4 came out, i remember playing games with people my age. im talking about the entire package...it's hard to explain i just think that the ps3 gives appeal more to adults than it does to children. And  the only way to prove it is how i experience online play, when im not hearing a 10 year old or something i am happy, or at least they are cooperating and not being a little douche bag\

EDIT

Best way to describe what i am saying is simply look at the U.I of both systems.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i was getting bitched out by a 10 year old and im 23?



i hate those kind of kids.:shadedshu  there voices are so squeaky and loud, it came to a point where i dont even wear the headset anymore.


anyways i wish i could get all the money i spent on the xbox back.
and go back to living life as if i never got it. it breaks way to often (well mine always is) 
M$ still wanted to charge me $100 CDN for repairs EVEN UNDER WARRANTY. screw M$.

p.s. my xbox broke now for the 4 time. (hate it)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

Exactly. i feel the same way about the kids, and they talk soooo much trash it's funny sometimes but when you wanna enjoy yourself it sucks.

i am also on my 4th 360, not my 4th repair my actual 4th 360...ONLY reason i have not given it up is because i have over 60 games for it and it'd be a waste


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 7, 2009)

im not even going to try to repair mine anymore. no point try to get it to live.

im just going to give my games to my cousins


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well there is always walmart


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

Had two 360's RROD on me, but i am still going to get another one since those two were older models, the new ones are much more reliable from what has been reported.

I also plan to get a PS3 Slim.(i sold my PS3 60GB ''fat'' model a while back)

I think the reason why you see so many little kids on 360 is cause you have games on there that generate so much hype and little kids buy into that. IMO, they should never sell kids mics, a little kid+a mic+ xbox live can be one of the worst combinations in the world. But you can always mute.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

yes you can thank god call of duty 4 added a toggle mute to the in game so you don't have to wait 10 minutes for the bash to come up to mute someone  

yeah the jaspers run way cooler and what not but chances of finding one that isn't an arcade model is slim i'd go with the arcade to be safe ALL arcades are guaranteed to be jaspers at this point (internal memory card). Only thing i've noticed about the Jasper is it freezes more than my falcon did. (freeze as in reboot the machine)


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 7, 2009)

the funny thing is that my fans were on turbo and case was taken apart(well only the top) , also i didnt play play it all summer. then one day i go to play it boom it wont start. DAMN U E74


EDIT 

i have excatly $600CDN to spend do you guys think i can get a ps3, games and a controller for that. (xbox cost me 750 last summer)


will check back later


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> ANd you have to pay to play online, and 360's online isn't any better than ps3 anymore. ps3 gets trophies and advanced chat features as well.
> 
> And yes, the failure rate is a perfect reason not to buy one. Would you buy a car that you knew had a nasty failure rate? No you wouldn't, even if it has a warranty. Why is that? It's called downtime.
> 
> ...



Because the Wii owns all! 

All joking aside I've been looking at getting a PS3 now that its starting to be worth its money. I had the original Xbox and still have a ton of games for it so buying a PS3 would render them useless. On the other hand I would much rather have a bunch of old useless games than a "Next-Gen" console dead in the corner. The failure rate for me and the 360 is 100%. Everyone I know personally that has owned one has died at least twice. The 360. Not them. 

I enjoy consoles. Always have and always will. However I hate the new generation of consoles for not knowing their place. I feel they are hampering innovation because developers are not pushing the envelope anymore on PCs.

Think of it this way. What if F1, Indy and Nascar all of a sudden started following federal safety regulations that commercial car manufactures had to follow? It wouldn't allow them to push the envelope of speed and performance anymore. Innovations for the commercial market would come to a screeching halt. We would all end up with the same thing and wonder why its lost its appeal.

The gaming industry due to greed is hitting this point. PC's are now the F1s/Nascars and consoles are the commercial car manufactures that are forcing Federal regulations on the racing leagues via console ports.

Here you guys just thought I was a PC fanboy  There is a reason for my madness. Do I make better sense now?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2009)

online is as good as the players are, so to say that xbox live is shit because it has kids on it is wrong thats like saying that pc multiplayer is shit because some games have cheating problems

its as good as the players you play with

right now id have to say that software is driving the 360 sales but in terms of hardware now the PS3 looks like a better deal, optical from the box, blu ray, HDD is changeable with any drive, linux, wireless(even if it is a bit shoddy), free online (again its not the best but free)

its a bit better in terms of hardware for the price

but as for software id personally rather own a 360 they just make the ports and multiplatform games better and it has a good selection of first party and exclusive DLC(ballad of gay tony)

xbox live i will be honest is such a better service you can buy a 12month card for around £25 on ebay and i saw one for $41.99 on US ebay, it depends a lot on your connection and the individual game to tho same for any online service tho


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

Steam is the best service and its free.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my PS3... As for kids don't really play PS3 thing, well, I agree with it. I've NEVER heard someone less than 15yo on a PS3... (I don't know how it is on the xbox 360, never played online with it) Blu-ray and all the other stuff that comes in-box with the ps3 is actually pretty useful. I never thought I would use linux but when my computers were down it waS nice to have a back-up. Free PSN thing really is great... I've never really lagged or had a bad experience with my PS3... Its a nice DVD/BD player and funny thing is that when I bought it my DVD/VHS player crapped out and we didn't have to buy a new one. I only have 5 games, since games are really expensive. But I've got a great deal on my PS3. I bought it when the 40gb model JUST came out. I bought it at dell for 360$ final cost and it included an HDMI cable and an extra controller.

I've been extremely happy with my ps3... And at 360$ with the extra controller and HDMI cable, it was a steal. (it's same price as a ps3 slim with extra controller and HDMI cable BUT you have to pay like 30$ in tax so still cheaper and has linux support and I don't use more than 40gb), so in my case, I bought still cheaper than today 

Only reason to go Xbox 360 IMO is to be able to hack it and download games free lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Steam is the best service and its free.



Steam comes down a lot again to individual games and programs, ive had a LOT OF TROUBLE with empires total war online i can for the love of god i cant get a game with DrPepper!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Steam comes down a lot again to individual games and programs, ive had a LOT OF TROUBLE with empires total war online i can for the love of god i cant get a game with DrPepper!



Thats because you're not as cool as DrPepper.


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, i dont care i own both, got both first gens too...LOL suckas....but in my opinion and i can honestly say this cause i own both and am not a fanboy....if there is a game for ps3 and 360 ill buy it for 360, dont know why...probably cause the 360 has better networking...and it pisses me off that when you plug the ps3 into my tv with the hdmi cable it doesnt output for my surround sound system..>WTF!!...and ps3 you cant chat with your freinds while you play a game its all funky...but its free..,..still i rather pay for easy networking then pain in the ass free..


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Steam comes down a lot again to individual games and programs, ive had a LOT OF TROUBLE with empires total war online i can for the love of god i cant get a game with DrPepper!



Steam can be an ass sometimes. Pretty much all my games are on Steam and i run into problems every now and then.

I'm also mad at the fact that i can't sell the games, if i knew that, i would of just bought the retail box versions.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> right now id have to say that software is driving the 360 sales



I agree with you there (360 software could be considered better) , but what do you expect from the gaming console that most closely reassembles that of a PC and is made by Microsoft. Point is, if I was getting the 360 cause its software was good, I would just stick with my current PC.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Steam can be an ass sometimes. Pretty much all my games are on Steam and i run into problems every now and then.
> 
> I'm also mad at the fact that i can't sell the games, if i knew that, i would of just bought the retail box versions.



Techincally you can.  You can charge a friend for the game say $20 and then use the "Gift this Game" feature to move it to their Steam account.  I am pretty sure the GtG is a permanent part of Steam now.  It would be kinda like telling someone you will give them a car for free, but the keys to it will cost $10,000.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

That reminds me, TECHNICALLY with the ps3 they have this thing called "game sharing" (it's actually called that) you can put your downloaded content and games on up to 5 consoles (excluding some titles). So that is pretty cool too if you and your friends wanna play some games together only one has to buy it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i haven't played my 360 in like a week because last i remember i was getting bitched out by a 10 year old and im 23? what am i suppose to do, tell him im going to tea bag his mom instead....yea...no...



If you cant stand the heat...........etc etc   You shouldnt say the entire console (even the dash lol) is crap because you got owned by a 10 year old   If the nasty children on LIVE upset you, mute them 

You would hate to play against my son then!  Hes only 6 but rockz on CoD5, even to the point that I cant believe the shots hes getting me with


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because you're not as cool as DrPepper.



lol yeah of course not
its the damn game it wont let us connect we can create servers ect but not join a game!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> If you cant stand the heat...........etc etc   You shouldnt say the entire console (even the dash lol) is crap because you got owned by a 10 year old   If the nasty children on LIVE upset you, mute them
> 
> You would hate to play against my son then!  Hes only 6 but rockz on CoD5, even to the point that I cant believe the shots hes getting me with



hahah, maybe you misunderstood me, i was not owned by a 10 year old i was actually doing better than him he was just bitching cause i "had no life" etc etc.

haha owned in call of duty i average 30 and 4. haha and yes i can the dash is crap i liked the blade better now its too much to me..im not 13 anymore and when im on the "NXE" i feel like that is what they tried to appeal to...hah owned by a 10 year old :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> hahah, maybe you misunderstood me, i was not owned by a 10 year old i was actually doing better than him he was just bitching cause i "had no life" etc etc.
> 
> haha owned in call of duty i average 30 and 4. haha and yes i can the dash is crap i liked the blade better now its too much to me..im not 13 anymore and when im on the "NXE" i feel like that is what they tried to appeal to...hah owned by a 10 year old :shadedshu



 

You should add my son to your friends list and give him a one-on-one match.....you will really be swearing then 

I hated the new dash at first and the Avatars that are ripped off Miis, but now, I like it   But I do think the PS3 dash is more stylish


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

haha *xgravexmakerx* is my username, add me we'll play some games.

he probably will melt my face especially Cod 5, i only play nazi zombie's on it. and i've seen some lil one's kick ass.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha *xgravexmakerx* is my username, add me we'll play some games.
> 
> he probably will melt my face especially Cod 5, i only play nazi zombie's on it. and i've seen some lil one's kick ass.



Sweet, Im a Zombie man too 

I will add you m8   Mines HookeyStreetSr and my sons is HookeyStreetJr btw


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

360 and PS3 fanboys connect. Aww yall should kiss now.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

See in this case im no fanboy, you can't be a fanboy if you support the other company, and i do trust me very well :-\, i do have hatred towards microshaft for there shaftiness and the fact that i have been through 4 of there consoles in alil over 3 years 0.o

Is one not allowed to be mad at that point haha


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 360 and PS3 fanboys connect. Aww yall should kiss now.



lol trust you to comment  

PS OT: Garbage Pail Kids = Awesome, I used to collect the cards many years ago   Windy Winston FTW!!!



joinmeindeath417 said:


> See in this case im no fanboy, you can't be a fanboy if you support the other company, and i do trust me very well :-\, i do have hatred towards microshaft for there shaftiness and the fact that i have been through 4 of there consoles in alil over 3 years 0.o
> 
> Is one not allowed to be mad at that point haha



Yep, the build quailty of the old units is unacceptable and if youve been through multiple consoles it does make you bitter.  Ive been lucky and have only had 1 console RRoD on me and have 1 console banned from LIVE lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Techincally you can.  You can charge a friend for the game say $20 and then use the "Gift this Game" feature to move it to their Steam account.  I am pretty sure the GtG is a permanent part of Steam now.  It would be kinda like telling someone you will give them a car for free, but the keys to it will cost $10,000.



Wait how exactly can you sell the games you already own? I would really like to do this, but don't know how?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2009)

PS3 beats Xbox 360 and Wii by three to one, sales up 999 percent

http://www.qj.net/PS3-beats-Xbox-360-and-Wii-by-three-to-one-sales-up-999-percent/pg/49/aid/134341



Muhahahahaha.... and yall were saying?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> PS3 beats Xbox 360 and Wii by three to one, sales up 999 percent
> 
> http://www.qj.net/PS3-beats-Xbox-360-and-Wii-by-three-to-one-sales-up-999-percent/pg/49/aid/134341
> 
> ...



Three years of that to TIE the Wii


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> PS3 beats Xbox 360 and Wii by three to one, sales up 999 percent
> 
> http://www.qj.net/PS3-beats-Xbox-360-and-Wii-by-three-to-one-sales-up-999-percent/pg/49/aid/134341
> 
> ...



Check the PS3 slim thread


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

We knew it would sell better with the price drop taht was the point it's really no surprise!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> We knew it would sell better with the price drop taht was the point it's really no surprise!



For the week yes, but overall PS3 is actually the last in terms of sales.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

yea considering the price drop happened alittle over 2 weeks ago, it needs time to catch up


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yea considering the price drop happened alittle over 2 weeks ago, it needs time to catch up



Doubt it will even come close to catching up with Wii (which has sold 24.45Million in the U.S. alone), PS3 is at a tiny 9 Million in the U.S..(its doing even worse in Japan at 3 Million sold)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> TBH they are all the same (as you probably know).  A cheap £3 HDMI cable off ebay will work just aswell as a £50 one.....as long as they are both 1.3b, they will both do the same job because the data they send is digital   I cant believe people still buy expensive ones and think they will get better picture quailty


ehh 1.2 works for the consoles just fine lol
AHH what console has the most game sales?.........console sales don't mean shit after 10 million It's how many games are being sold that matters


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Doubt it will even come close to catching up with Wii (which has sold 24.45Million in the U.S. alone), PS3 is at a tiny 9 Million in the U.S..(its doing even worse in Japan at 3 Million sold)



yeah i know i said that it won't pass the Wii at all?  i said it may catch up to the 360


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah i know i said that it won't pass the Wii at all?  i said it may catch up to the 360


May catch up!! no no Will catch up LOL Right after the next price drop Which im sure will be right after Xmas


----------



## KainXS (Sep 8, 2009)

well, all I wish for with 360 is for th free60 project to take off more and for microsoft to at least try to support it a tiny bit, like leave a whole open for an exploit even though it would never happen, if I could run XBMC on my 360 I would probably buy 2  more 360's just for XBMC

XBMC is the only reason I still even use my old xbox and bought 3 of them.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> well, all I wish for with 360 is for th free60 project to take off more and for microsoft to at least try to support it a tiny bit, like leave a whole open for an exploit even though it would never happen, if I could run XBMC on my 360 I would probably buy 2  more 360's just for XBMC
> 
> XBMC is the only reason I still even use my old xbox and bought 3 of them.


i didn't know it carried on, they still have the not sure if this is the right name XMS studio you can rewrite all that for that if you know what i mean


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do agree PS3 online features have come a long ways, they got a bit more maturing to do. Like being able to chat with others that aren't in your game. But for a free network, they are getting very close to matching what Microsoft offers for a nominal fee.
> 
> Before the price drop when people would say they were going to pick up a 360 it was hard to argue. The difference was too drastic, but with the new slim model priced so competitively, there just is no arguing anymore. PS3 is the console that you get what you pay for now.



The new update supposedly allows cross-game chat. Not sure, as I don't really do any chatting.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> oh i don't at all i'm using halo as one of the "gems' that sold the 360 long before Call of duty 4 came out, i remember playing games with people my age. im talking about the entire package...it's hard to explain i just think that the ps3 gives appeal more to adults than it does to children. And  the only way to prove it is how i experience online play, when im not hearing a 10 year old or something i am happy, or at least they are cooperating and not being a little douche bag\
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Best way to describe what i am saying is simply look at the U.I of both systems.


The price drop is gonna start bringing the shit-talking 10yr olds over to PSN now. It had nothing to do with much else I imagine.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the Xbox360 for it's range of games.
But i like the Playstation 3 for the quality of hte disc's, you don't have to worry much about scratches or the ring of death like you do with the Xbox 360

so it's a close call, but we buy more for hte Xbox 360


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> lol, i dont care i own both, got both first gens too...LOL suckas....but in my opinion and i can honestly say this cause i own both and am not a fanboy....if there is a game for ps3 and 360 ill buy it for 360, dont know why...probably cause the 360 has better networking...and it pisses me off that when you plug the ps3 into my tv with the hdmi cable it doesnt output for my surround sound system..>WTF!!...and ps3 you cant chat with your freinds while you play a game its all funky...but its free..,..still i rather pay for easy networking then pain in the ass free..


What do you mean the ps3 doesn't output surround? If it doesn't, you just have it set up wrong.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The new update supposedly allows cross-game chat. Not sure, as I don't really do any chatting.
> 
> The price drop is gonna start bringing the shit-talking 10yr olds over to PSN now. It had nothing to do with much else I imagine.



i don't think that its going to attract more 10 year olds in the sense of gaming because honestly any kids i know that have a 360 sware by halo and cod 4, so what would they play on the PS3?

I highly doubt i'll see a 10 year old on Socom, or Killzone 2 (well maybe but still its hard to imagine)

It's like Rainbow Six Vegas i didn't ever really hear anyone under 15 playing that game cause it was just too hard.

I think the sales spikes will contribute to the Blu ray player alot also, i mean go get a good blu ray is gonna cost you $250 dollars, go get a PS3 that does so much more than a stand alone player is only $300, so i mean that's also a selling factor, i see the ps3 as a more "mature console" cause the exclusives seem like there gritter and harder than the 360 exclusives.

Example Gears of war was easy for many people both online and off, so is call of duty and halo.

games like Socom with realistic approaches and stuff don't attract the lil ones cause they are all about run and gun spray and pray.

i dunno maybe there will be more 10 year olds playing single player games like Ratchet and Clank and Little big planet, maybe even play them online but some of the gems like MGS4 and Killzone 2,Socom won't see the same crowd.

and TBH, MAG is going to be an awesome game but it is hard as hell, and there is a lot going on, being rambo never works in that game and i love it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the Xbox for the same reason i hate, It has far more resources, as far as programing resources...Microsoft could do better with many aspects of the device, really it's not like sony didn't already trump the xbox as far as hardware, you would think MS would optimize the system quite a bit more than they did with NX, but then again That's how they string ya


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i don't think that its going to attract more 10 year olds in the sense of gaming because honestly any kids i know that have a 360 sware by halo and cod 4, so what would they play on the PS3?
> 
> I highly doubt i'll see a 10 year old on Socom, or Killzone 2 (well maybe but still its hard to imagine)
> 
> ...


See I don't think Sony is so much going after adults as they are going after people like you, see you grew up with systems like the The Sega Genesis,N64,Game Cube and the PS1, older adults that make up the largest group of gamers 25-35 grew up with Coleco Vision,Atari,Nintendo,sega,then your age group list down to the Current systems, plus kids tend to limit playing certain games whenever, you know....So you are correct, it is geared towards young adult males, or those who will get to take the time and enjoy every aspect of a well thought out game


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

haha no i grew up on atari,NES and sega master system, those were my first 3 game consoles just because i wasn't born in that generation doesn't mean i dont enjoy it haha, i love playing old games more so than newer ones i think i spend more time on my wii cause of my emulators than i do on my 360 or PS3, but when it comes to this generation i think with the new price point sony is going to be selling ps3's through the roof, and thats also gonna benefit the blu ray community


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 8, 2009)

If any of this makes sense good
ok heres my $.02 i have a xbox 360 got it for free for Christmas i loved the first few months then i got ROD sent it in for free no cost took like 2 weeks not bad got it back now i get ROd once a week and i now want to sell it and get a ps3 why? Grand ?turismo? 5 i love racing games and i love forza 2, but i find that PS3 is just a better buy becuase of the Blue-ray and F@H! will i sell my xbox and get a ps3 no i dont have the time or effort. it is nice that ps3 online is free thow its lke $4 month for xbox live so i say       get a PS3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The new update supposedly allows cross-game chat. Not sure, as I don't really do any chatting.



Thats nice to hear, I don't have my PS3 right now, eager to get it back soon.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha no i grew up on atari,NES and sega master system, those were my first 3 game consoles just because i wasn't born in that generation doesn't mean i dont enjoy it haha, i love playing old games more so than newer ones i think i spend more time on my wii cause of my emulators than i do on my 360 or PS3, but when it comes to this generation i think with the new price point sony is going to be selling ps3's through the roof, and thats also gonna benefit the blu ray community


that shows you have good taste lol and yeah progression and lower price will always help, and yeah great for Blu-Ray


----------



## KainXS (Sep 8, 2009)

I think joinmeindeath is a ninja  . . . . .


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2009)

Just upgraded my 80GB PS3 HDD to 120GB 

I may steal the wifes 160GB from her laptop


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> May catch up!! no no Will catch up LOL Right after the next price drop Which im sure will be right after Xmas



Trust me, there NOT going to drop the price from $299 during xmas(considering this price drop was for the upcoming holiday), the next price drop will indicate that the new generation of systems are coming.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.qj.net/Sony-bringing-new-tech-to-PS3-PSP-via-upcoming-SDK-updates/pg/49/aid/134367


boo yaaa...

Who still wants to get a 360...? Anyone???


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> http://www.qj.net/Sony-bringing-new-tech-to-PS3-PSP-via-upcoming-SDK-updates/pg/49/aid/134367
> 
> 
> boo yaaa...
> ...





Sweet!, Now i can look at Calenders IN Calenders!!!!


----------



## KainXS (Sep 8, 2009)

now, those are both nifty things, the screen zooming especially, but  when it comes down to actually using them in a game, I think they are useless features, maybe a nice addon to the console features, especially the zooming addon and the voice command would be really nice also if I were that lazy.

they're not calendars CDdude . . . .


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> they're not calendars CDdude . . . .



Who cares, it doesn't have to do with games. 

The whole post of his post was trying to say ''OMFg. teh 360 is totaly dead now!!1'', and shows a video of some worthless features.

Come on.



KainXS said:


> I think they are useless features



The only true thing in there.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> now, those are both nifty things, the screen zooming especially, but  when it comes down to actually using them in a game, I think they are useless features, maybe a nice addon to the console features, especially the zooming addon and the voice command would be really nice also if I were that lazy.
> 
> they're not calendars CDdude . . . .



It is game related. They are giving the new SDK to game developers so they can use them in games, both the seamless zooming and voice command control. 

Kool thing is that the PSP does seamless streaming real well too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> It is game related. They are giving the new SDK to game developers so they can use them in games, both the seamless zooming and voice command control.
> 
> Kool thing is that the PSP does seamless streaming real well too.



Well thats a little cool i guess(if they find alot of cool ways to use in game), but that in NO way should make 360 gamers scared.


----------

